# Easy Way to Root DINC2 2.3.4?



## monkey allen

From what i see there isnt. I dare say im not a noob(ive rooted about 4 phones) but im reading so many different ways that all seem full of problems. Has anyone found a definitive way? Ive tried most of the ways but get stuck. i cant seem to use attn1's tool. ands the rest seems to confusing. any ideas? do ya think eventually something simple will come along?


----------



## Saiyajin74

The exploit that was used to root 2.3.3 was patched in the 2.3.4 update. That's why all the posts about rooting on 2.3.4 for this phone give directions that help you get back on a stock 2.3.3 build. There are a couple of links for doing this that I included in response to your previous thread about returning your defective phone to stock. Sounds like you got your new one, and that's good.

There are threads right in this forum section that tell you what to do for rooting your replacement. Read down a few and look at "(HOW-TO) ROOT DINC2 ON 6.01.605.05 FIRMWARE"

You have to have the android SDK installed correctly to run the adb commands shown in that thread.

As far as I know, it's the only way, and I searched for days learning how to do this and finding all the necessary files. There won't be an easy way but if you get far enough to load the stock VZW 2.3.3 on to the phone, have an image of a non-Sense ROM ready to load, because my phone boot looped like hell until I flashed aero's cm9.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PalmerCurling

take a look at the thread i started in this section, there is a walk through (with download links forthcoming).
also has tips for bootloop issues~!


----------

